# DESTINATION SETTING



## uber.driver (Mar 5, 2017)

ONLY ALLOWED 3 A DAY...NOT ENOUGH! THEY NEED TO ADD A PAUSE ICON WHEN YOUR IN
DESTINATION MODE. IF YOUR IN HEAVY TRAFFIC OR NEED AN EMERGENCY BATHROOM BREAK,
YOU CAN PAUSE ANY REQUESTS UNTIL YOUR READY TO EXCEPT REQUESTS AGAIN, THEN RESET ICON TO START AGAIN. THIS IS ESPECIALLY GOOD IF YOUR DOWN TO YOUR LAST DESTINATION
SET.

UBER.DRIVER


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Great Idea ! it will never happen...


----------



## uber.driver (Mar 5, 2017)

YES IT WILL!! ALREADY SPOKE TO UBER ABOUT THIS, AND THEY ARE ALREADY WORKING ON THE PROBLEM. HAVE A BIT MOE FAITH MY FRIEND.....


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

uber.driver said:


> YES IT WILL!! ALREADY SPOKE TO UBER ABOUT THIS, AND THEY ARE ALREADY WORKING ON THE PROBLEM. HAVE A BIT MOE FAITH MY FRIEND.....


Hey Rancho Cucamonga, There is a key on your keyboard labeled "Caps Lock". Please tap it once. It is below "Tab" and above "Shift". It will make your posts so much more readable. Thanks,


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber is "working on" a lot of problems. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my area there is no Uber destination mode at all.

But there is a Lyft destination mode. So when I want to go somewhere, I use Lyft. No limits on the number of times I can use it either. There have been many times where I have used the Lyft destination filter repeatedly.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Does Lyft's DF feature still only match you with LyftLine rides?


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

RioRoja said:


> Does Lyft's DF feature still only match you with LyftLine rides?


No, I was matched with a normal Lyft this morning on my commute.


----------



## uber.driver (Mar 5, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Hey Rancho Cucamonga, There is a key on your keyboard labeled "Caps Lock". Please tap it once. It is below "Tab" and above "Shift". It will make your posts so much more readable. Thanks,


Please try commenting on the subject matter, and not trying to give me a typing lesson. Would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

uber.driver said:


> Please try commenting on the subject matter, and not trying to give me a typing lesson. Would be appreciated!!!


Believe he was trying to be helpful. All caps is equivalent to yelling or screaming and it is considered rude and I'm sure you did not intend to be rude.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RioRoja said:


> Does Lyft's DF feature still only match you with LyftLine rides?


In my area there is no LyftLine so it only matches me with normal Lyft.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

uber.driver said:


> ONLY ALLOWED 3 A DAY...NOT ENOUGH! THEY NEED TO ADD A PAUSE ICON WHEN YOUR IN
> DESTINATION MODE. IF YOUR IN HEAVY TRAFFIC OR NEED AN EMERGENCY BATHROOM BREAK,
> YOU CAN PAUSE ANY REQUESTS UNTIL YOUR READY TO EXCEPT REQUESTS AGAIN, THEN RESET ICON TO START AGAIN. THIS IS ESPECIALLY GOOD IF YOUR DOWN TO YOUR LAST DESTINATION
> SET.
> ...


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

uber.driver said:


> ONLY ALLOWED 3 A DAY...NOT ENOUGH! THEY NEED TO ADD A PAUSE ICON WHEN YOUR IN
> DESTINATION MODE. IF YOUR IN HEAVY TRAFFIC OR NEED AN EMERGENCY BATHROOM BREAK,
> YOU CAN PAUSE ANY REQUESTS UNTIL YOUR READY TO EXCEPT REQUESTS AGAIN, THEN RESET ICON TO START AGAIN. THIS IS ESPECIALLY GOOD IF YOUR DOWN TO YOUR LAST DESTINATION
> SET.
> ...


2 a day

uber had a survey on DF recently


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RioRoja said:


> Does Lyft's DF feature still only match you with LyftLine rides?


I find it matches with you with no one lol. Also it times out mucb faster than uber and basically gives up and sends you the 50th text message of the day lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My number one change would be that I want the destination filter to never time out. 

But more uses would also be good even though I've never managed to use two in one day even though I've tried many times.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Uber is "working on" a lot of problems. Don't hold your breath.


It's true, they are working on a lot of problems. They will unleash problems on us one by one!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Try setting a DF...

and then drive straight from it...

Especially if you drive...

To a beach hotel...8>

Rakos


----------

